# New rider to come



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Just found late last week that my wife is pregnant. Been sharing with close friends so here y'all go. She is rouggly 6 weeks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratulations. i still carry a ultrasound picture of my daughter in my checkbook that look pretty much exact as yours above.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks fellas. I imagine I hold on to this one for awhile. We've been trying for a lil over two years and now I can't wait.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:rockn::banana::WAYV::WAYV:AAARRTYY:AAARRTYY::arms:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats brother! I see a team green baby room in your future. 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel ya bro. My lady has 6 weeks left and our baby boy will be here. Im stoked. He is already a squirmer buddy. Im happy for you and congradulations....

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats bro!!


----------



## Bacon (Jul 14, 2011)

I've got it picked out and everything for you: here.

CONGRATS!


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. And I can only hope the little will like riding as much as we do


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrads on your blessing!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Bacon said:


> I've got it picked out and everything for you: here.
> 
> CONGRATS!


Thats about like what i started out with!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

congrats man


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratz!!:rockn:


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

:band:artay:Congratulations:chewbacca::WAYV:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats to both of yall!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats Kevin. I don't see how the little one wouldn't like mud. With you two as parents, mud will be its first word.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha. Thanks guys. I can't wait.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratz to you and your wife!:bigok:


----------

